# My 13 gallon bowfront planted tank



## danonano (Nov 10, 2011)

I am new to the forum. This is my 13 gallon bowfront Mr. Aqua tank. I have been back into the hobby for about a year after buying a 5 gallon tank for my 5 year old. I had several tanks as a kid. We upgraded to this 13 gallon tank because it fits well into our space. 

fauna includes a bolivian ram, a fancy male guppy, white cloud minnows, dwarf neon rainbows, cardinal tetras, zebra snails, amano shrimp.

let me know what you think.

Dan
Toronto


----------



## Splash768 (Mar 29, 2011)

That's a nice tank!
Where do you find Mr. Aqua tanks here in Toronto?


----------



## danonano (Nov 10, 2011)

thanks for your reply.

actually, I couldn't get the tank in Canada. I ordered it online from the U.S. to a UPS in Lewiston, NY and picked it up.

Dan


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

That is a very nice tank, i really like the way you set it up, and your selection of plants/fish.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

danonano said:


> thanks for your reply.
> 
> actually, I couldn't get the tank in Canada. I ordered it online from the U.S. to a UPS in Lewiston, NY and picked it up.
> 
> Dan


Would you mind telling me how to do that, and how long UPS can keep the package for? 
Shipping stuff inside the US and picking it up would save me so much money!


----------



## danonano (Nov 10, 2011)

*U.S. pickup*

it's very easy. check out the UPS store in Lewiston at website at the link below:

http://www.theupsstorelocal.com/6143

they told me 90% of their customers are Canadians. there are other stores in the area that do it as well.


----------

